# Description of services?



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I hope you can help me. I am a small home-based embroidery business & I have just added a DTG-541 to my business. I'm having new business cards made up to let everyone know. The problem is I'm not sure what to put on them concerning the DTG printing. Do you just put "screenprinting"?, "garment printing"?, or WHAT??? If anyone can give me some suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. Not sure if the general public know OR care that their garments are being printed that way?? Thank you, Lollie


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

We also have the 541 but most people think you are doing screen printing which you are not, so you need to let them know you can do 1 shirt with no minimums, maybe full color photo prints, no minimums.
I don't know. I put full color photo shirts with no minimums. Some people still say oh you do screen printing and I say yes (because we do) but I tell them they get the no feel, no minimums with the dtg prints.
They really like the no feel.
People have no clue if you put dtg printing, believe me I know.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Chris. The average consumer has not ideal what dtg printing is. I like what Chris stated above and would put out another alternative - "Full Color Shirt Printing, NO MINIMUMS!". What will set you apart from the screen printers is the no minimums. Thus, I would absolutely put that on the card. Just my opinion. Would like to hear what other dtg owners are doing or think as well.

Mark


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> We also have the 541 but most people think you are doing screen printing which you are not, so you need to let them know you can do 1 shirt with no minimums, maybe full color photo prints, no minimums.
> I don't know. I put full color photo shirts with no minimums. Some people still say oh you do screen printing and I say yes (because we do) but I tell them they get the no feel, no minimums with the dtg prints.
> They really like the no feel.
> People have no clue if you put dtg printing, believe me I know.


 
Chris, Thanks for your input. It really is a tricky thing, huh?!! Do you think putting something about "green", "eco-friendly", or something on those lines is appropiate also? IF so... what wording would I use? Don't want to get myself in some kind of legal situation!! With the "green" movement, I would like to say something but I am at a loss of what. Again, thank YOU for your help.

I sure wish all the other DTG printers out there on the forum would chime in with some suggestions, I'm wanting to place the card order tomorrow! Lollie


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> I agree with Chris. The average consumer has not ideal what dtg printing is. I like what Chris stated above and would put out another alternative - "Full Color Shirt Printing, NO MINIMUMS!". What will set you apart from the screen printers is the no minimums. Thus, I would absolutely put that on the card. Just my opinion. Would like to hear what other dtg owners are doing or think as well.
> 
> Mark


Hey there Mark!
I will DEFINITELY use "Full Color Shirt Printing, NO MINIMUMS!" on the cards! I think that's Great! If you think of any more verbage please let me know. Chris's post also supplied me with great emphasis on using the "photographic" abilities/again using the "quickness" of the DTG compared to screen printing as usually expected. Anyway my sincerest thanks for your input. Lollie


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I always say fullcolor as well but a lil hip thing to say may be:

You creativity and Imagination is only limits with our Full color digital T-shirt printing

I believe word digital is a modern term to use so they full comprehend that its the new evolution in the industry 

even have a tiny picture lol of a fullcolor shirt...whatever that make them think shirts


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I actually have a small picture on my cards of my kids (when they were little) on a t-shirt. I took the photo of the printed shirt and placed it on the cards. that way everyone can see what you are selling.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Sean,
"FULL COLOR" That's good! An image of a t-shirt is also a good thought !! (You're right...... ANYTHING to get'um thinking 'bout a t-shirt!! (ha!ha!) Thanks a bunch, Lollie


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I always tell my customers to think of themselves as the Federal Express of garment decorators - "When you absolutely need to have it the next day". Put all these elements together - Full Color Digital T-Shirt Printing / No Minimums / Same Day or Next Day Service - and you have your business card.

Harry


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> I actually have a small picture on my cards of my kids (when they were little) on a t-shirt. I took the photo of the printed shirt and placed it on the cards. that way everyone can see what you are selling.


 
Thanks again for for sharing, I love the concept of the kids pic on the t-shirt. Lollie


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> I always tell my customers to think of themselves as the Federal Express of garment decorators - "When you absolutely need to have it the next day". Put all these elements together - Full Color Digital T-Shirt Printing / No Minimums / Same Day or Next Day Service - and you have your business card.
> 
> Harry


Harry!

I LOVE IT!! (Heck, reading that I'd buy 20!!) Thanks a heap, Lollie


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

kids are a good metaphor for them to relate to because they think of oh gift 

another idea is have element of a gift or sporting event

because make them think oh wow be great to give a custom shirt as gift 

sporting is for like softball and stuff because they usually wear regular tee with there number and name on a shirt

what i am getting at is visual are important and also they got folding opening biz cards which be kool it opening with picture of what you can do

after many year I always made crazy biz card so wouldn't get lost in crowd of others they may have

spend a little now and get alot after... so make it pop special texture and pop and crazy idea but like when you hand them a card have small sample printed patch attached to make them think


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Sean,
WoW! really good thinking....... (....gosh this is great creativity! It's getting my brain a'runing on thoughts!) Thanks again,Lollie


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

No Prob L 

been around block few times and ain't that old either lol

one last idea don't wanna blow your mind ha but you can get cards die cut into a t shirt shape and have colorful ad inside of it seeing all that stuff.

A biz card shape like a shirt lol hmm that was good advice


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL you're right....good advice! Lollie


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got creative cap on today and is B day I think giving you advice and few other is all i did lol good times 
Imma give you a thanks for all thanks you gave me ha


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

*Happy Birhtday !! *I'm glad I was one of the ones to "make your day"! (he! he!) Have a great evening & many more. Lollie


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sigh now today is tomorrow and ain't birthday nemore 
just umm a new day with me being older lol bummer

Heck glad i can help, I use to be part of this Signs forum and god people never liked my idea's and I started fight on there because of way I typed.
keep saying i talk in some kinda of text messing code sigh

Well best of luck to you my dear and enjoy the loves and hates of DTG printing ha 
because no and than you will have client be like oh color is a little off or oh is that centered blah blah blah 

All my businesses run around things being printed or color based ag the joy and hates we go thru in this industry


----------

